
Israeli doctor in Italy: We no longer help those over 60 - onetimemanytime
https://www.jpost.com/International/Israeli-doctor-in-Italy-We-no-longer-help-those-over-60-621856
======
joubert
[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/italy-elderly-
coronavirus/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/italy-elderly-coronavirus/)

~~~
ma2rten
This is from 16 March. The article was published today.

~~~
joubert
True. I also googled to find corroborating reports but could not, so I remain
skeptical of the characterization in the article.

------
aazaa
> Peleg said that, from what he sees and hears in the hospital, the
> instructions are not to offer access to artificial respiratory machines to
> patients over 60 as such machines are limited in number.

In other words Peleg merely surmises what's going on, and has not received an
order directly.

I get that this is a rapidly-evolving situation, but this kind of claim should
be corroborated by the reporter.

------
raverbashing
The article seems to apply to _one_ hospital. Extrapolating that to the entire
country seems an exaggeration at best.

Though that being said, it seems that Italy still has a lot of pending cases
still (that is, that have not been discharged or ended otherwise).

------
elric
Would more inter-european coordination and solidarity make a difference here?
Some countries are currently much better off than others (infection rate-
wise). Are there good reasons for not taking in patients from different
countries as long as capacity remains available? Not being able to do
_anything_ for (apparently) a large number of patients is a terrible
situation.

~~~
masklinn
> Are there good reasons for not taking in patients from different countries
> as long as capacity remains available?

I don't know about Italy but I do know that german and swiss hospitals are
taking in patients from Alsace (the easternmost tip of france) which is
currently very hard hit.

~~~
PappaPatat
Where factually correct, the numbers are... smallish:

"Two hospitals in Basel and one in Jura, in northwestern Switzerland, said
they would each take two French patients after the Alsace authorities sent out
a distress call for help. The French region has been particularly badly hit
following contagion among a large church service last month.

Hospitals in Germany are also providing help along with the Swiss hospitals
that say they are providing help in the spirit of solidarity and international
cooperation."

Understandably so, since the rush is just hitting Switzerland itself.

We're even preparing for a complete lockdown, I (this weekend) received an
official document that allows me to travel between my home address and work.

~~~
StreakyCobra
> We're even preparing for a complete lockdown, I (this weekend) received an
> official document that allows me to travel between my home address and work.

Interesting, are you in Switzerland? After the press conference on Friday I
thought the federal council does not want to go to the direction of complete
lockdown because it would not be useful because it would not respected.

~~~
PappaPatat
> are you in Switzerland

Yes. And as said: this is preparation. When the infection doubling rates do
not go down (nicely displayed here:
[https://interaktiv.tagesanzeiger.ch/2020/covid-19-ausbruch-i...](https://interaktiv.tagesanzeiger.ch/2020/covid-19-ausbruch-
im-vergleich/?nosome)) from about 2.7 to > 3 days, it will come.

------
knolax
I'll believe it when I hear it from an Italian source, in Italian. The
information in this article presumably went through a linguistic game of
telephone consisting of: Italian --> Hebrew --> English.

------
7373737373
How come the industrial capacity of the _world_ is not sufficient to produce
enough equipment?

Is it too specialized, too complex to be produced by commonplace manufacturing
methods?

~~~
generatorguy
In Canada the constraint is going to be the number of doctors that we have,
not the number of ventilators or the physical space to house patients.

~~~
op03
As far as I understand (from random reading on the net) its more or less the
same bunch of procedures for most patients. After a day or two everyone in the
ICU probably knows what to do.

